# Fishing Guide or Inshore Charter in Murrells Inlet



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

I want to take my eight year old twins out fishing next week and am having a difficult time finding the right trip. The headboat seems a bit boring for all three of us. Was thinking about getting a redfish guide or an inshore charter for half a day. Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## hbass (Nov 10, 2010)

Tailfinz charter service went a couple weeks ago great guide 843-241-6187


----------



## fshnjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

Tailfinz is good ,also with the kids ya might like a pontoon boat
I would highly recommend shannons, I fish near shannons boat almost everyday, he is great with the kids & knows his redfish
here is a link for ya, capt's name is Doc, tell him fshnjoe said he's the MAN!! need anymore help let me know!

http://youtu.be/wzJS0Bp2Y78


----------



## Inleted (Jan 20, 2010)

Shannon is the way to go, great with kids and will put you on some of his pet Redfish. Plenty of safe room on his pontoon boat.


----------



## catfish218 (Sep 26, 2009)

Anymore suggestions of guides?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Inleted said:


> Shannon is the way to go, great with kids and will put you on some of his pet Redfish. Plenty of safe room on his pontoon boat.


This.


----------



## stumpy (Aug 15, 2010)

Try www.captdicks.com They are right in Murrels inlet. I Have used them many times. They also have where you can rent a carolina skiff for the day. On there home page click the tab that reads rentals. You can fish right in the creeks of the inlet.


----------

